# 2021 NAUTIC STAR 215XTS



## SCB4U (Oct 15, 2019)

*THIS NAUTIC STAR 215 XTS SHALLOW WATER IS AN IDEAL BOAT RUNS SHALLOW BUT GIVES YOUTHE GREAT DEEP V RIDE POWERED WITH F150LB YAMAHA MOTOR THIS BOAT IS READY TO GO FISHING TODAY CALL STEVEN AT ARANSAS PASS PREMIER YAMAHA $52,295.00
361-758-2140


































































*


----------

